# Ford 4000, Starting Repair part 2.



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey y,all

If you read my previous post you know i bought a lemon and i,m trying to make a decent tractor out of it.

I bought a new front tire, changed the oil(black and thick), hanged the power steering filter and fluid(it was foaming out the cap)and found the gaskets in the pump were out of alignment and were old style from the 70s.

Put on a new and correct top link, the old one was a cat 0 from a sub compact lawn tractor, replaced the bent cat 1 leveling box/link, and now trying to check the rear hydraulic fluid and cant find where the plug is?

I had the tranny worked on (the shifter was stuck and wouldn't go in or out of gear)and the clutch replaced(supposedly) the mechanic said he check it but the spot he said is not there. here's some pics.

Can you help me out? 

I looked on line and looked in the three service books i have but no luck.
Thanks,


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy oldmanfarmer,

Welcome back.

See item #46 (and washer #45) on attached parts diagram. I think I see this plug in one of your pictures. It is a fluid level check plug installed in your pump housing. 

Do NOT take out that screw marked in one of your pictures. It holds pipe brackets internally. 

What is the problem with your new clutch that causes you to question whether the mechanic replaced it?


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey oldmanfarmer,

I'm 90% certain the plug for the oil level is the plug with the recessed square hole in your second picture. It's just below the valve on the top right side of the picture. Screw that plug out, pour the oil into the fill plug that's located on the right hand top of the rear end housing just behind the seat. When the oil starts to run out of the opening where the small plug was, the level is correct.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

SixBales: I see it in the diagram but not on the tractor nor where it goes in the diagram.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

TraderMark: are we looking at the same point? im not sure where you are looking.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, that's what I was looking at. In the other picture it looked like it was a plug with a recessed square in it. In fact, the Ford parts diagram lists it as a 1/4" socket head pipe plug and not a freeze/frost plug. 
That's where the plug is to check the oil level on my 2910 as well.

Interesting that your tractor has a freeze plug there.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

*plug or no plug*

I have found a lot of things not correct on this tractor. 

It would not surprise me if there was a recessed square plug there at one time.

One of the previous owners really took "make due" to hart. Fuel line for power steering line, extension cord for battery cable ect, ect. 

Any suggestions on how I can get it out to see if hydraulic fluid comes out? And if there are threads on the side?

I don't know why there would be a frost plug there? 

Any Ideas?

Thanks to all.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I would really check a repair/service manual on your tractor. If that hole did have a threaded plug in it then I doubt a freeze plug would not seal and leak past the threads.
I don't have any idea why there would be a freeze plug on a casing that holds oil not water. Oil doesn't freeze. It could be Bubba really did this but I still don't see how a freeze plug would seal off threads from leaking.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See attached photo I found on the internet....compliments of Ultradog.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you. 
I looked all over the net. 
Here,s a pic of mine, its not square that's probably what thru me off.

The one i circled in pic#1 (rear plug)should be the same as in your pic just not square.

I checked the tranny fluid and see the color, and was more foamy when I turned it off. It was supposedly changed and the clutch replaced. The next 2 pics(0611316-7)was taken hours later. The fluid should only have 1 hour on it. Pic Tranny is where the fluid came fromin pics 06011316-7.

Again, Thank you every one...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That oil looks milky to me....water in it??


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

transmision fluid, and yes i think there is some in it but it only has been used for an hour since it was supposedly changed buy the guy that sold it to me and he said he also put in a new clutch that i paid him for. how can i tell if the clutch is new? the pedal goes down and dose fell hard.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You have to split the tractor to see if a new clutch was installed. 

What are you saying about the clutch pedal? It goes down and falls hard??? Is the pedal hard to push down?? Does the clutch function OK??


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

The clutch goes down about 3/4 with some pressure and the last 1/4 feels harder but it has to be pushed further then the foot rest till it will go into gear and sometimes it will still grind a little. 
The clutch seems to engage in the last inch of distance that the pedal has, and that is past the foot rest. 
My toes have to push the pedal past the rest for the clutch to engage so I can shift gears.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The only clutch adjustment is pedal free play. Push the clutch pedal down with your hand. It should move freely for 1" to 1-1/2" free travel. Then you should feel resistance as the throwout bearing contacts the clutch fingers, and starts to disengage the clutch. There is a clevis in the clutch linkage to adjust the free play. Set the free play at 1" to 1-1/2".


----------

